# Third Hand Archery Target on Wheels?



## iluvgear1 (May 9, 2011)

I don't have a pic but.......I made a large target, 40wx40hx12d that is stuffed with about 700 plastic bags from bales of animal bedding. Before moving recently I needed the target to be mobile and considered various wheel configurations and handle designs. The best idea I came up with was to slide a hand truck under one side and put a ratchet strap around the target at the top and bottom. It worked extremely well and made moving the heavy, bulky target a breeze. At the new place I put the target on two cement blocks and put a single pitch roof on top. Right now it is partially buried with two feet of snow.


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

good idea! i'll def keep that in mind. I don't have hand truck so would hate to have to buy one for this.


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

I built one with a wooden frame and attached wheels from a piece of equipment being thrown away at work or use old lawnmower wheels. Use it to move my 3D deer target. :thumbs_up


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

old lawnmower wheels great idea!


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

If you fill the target with clothes, it will be heavy. I recommend a metal wheel with solid rubber tire. (You can get them at Harbor Freight) I tried plastic lawnmower wheels and they flexed and broke.


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up...i wondered about that. so I hate that i have to ask this but are you running the axle the entire width of the target? Seems like it would be a lot of weight on it, but i don't have much experience with them. I've also considered using a larger pneumatic casters so it can move multiple directions. any thoughts?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Tkhunter45 said:


> Thanks for the heads up...i wondered about that. so I hate that i have to ask this but are you running the axle the entire width of the target? Seems like it would be a lot of weight on it, but i don't have much experience with them. I've also considered using a larger pneumatic casters so it can move multiple directions. any thoughts?


We use a wheeled hand truck to move the youth bales around. I tried using a dolly with the large multi directional wheels and on ruff terrain it was a waste of time. Because the ground has a lot of undulation you'll find in some cases three of the 4 wheels will be going in different directions and you'll be struggling to overcome that additional friction. It just doesn't work very well. So if you are moving it around on a concrete floor in a warehouse then the casters would be great but if you are moving it around on open ground go with the lawn mower wheels and yes I would recommend the solid shaft. JMHO

Oh and if you go with the hand truck the bigger and the fatter the wheels the Better.


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks for info guys. I want something little more permanent so prob won't use the hand truck. Also don't want to buy one just for this. If had one def great way to move it. I really want to make the 2"x12" on the target side longer and build some form of a base around bottom. then either attach casters or run axle with wheels. hoping somebody has done this and will post some pics!


----------



## HIArcher (Mar 3, 2013)

b0w_bender said:


> We use a wheeled hand truck to move the youth bales around. I tried using a dolly with the large multi directional wheels and on ruff terrain it was a waste of time. Because the ground has a lot of undulation you'll find in some cases three of the 4 wheels will be going in different directions and you'll be struggling to overcome that additional friction. It just doesn't work very well. So if you are moving it around on a concrete floor in a warehouse then the casters would be great but if you are moving it around on open ground go with the lawn mower wheels and yes I would recommend the solid shaft. JMHO
> 
> Oh and if you go with the hand truck the bigger and the fatter the wheels the Better.


I also use a hand truck but one can convert into a 4 wheel cart. I got it from Home Depot that has 4 wheels and removable handle that turns it into a cart. I use the hand truck mode to move the target and the cart configuration to position the target bag for shooting. I also use a step stool to add height to the target when using the cart configuration. Beats lugging the target out to the range by hand.


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks man...guess i might need to look into hand truck idea a litte more. still would love to see some pics form you guys who have done the full build with wheels and axles


----------



## john218 (Jan 14, 2012)

Picture of my Third Hand target with wheels


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

john218 said:


> Picture of my Third Hand target with wheels
> View attachment 3653546


Awesome!! So did you find an axle the length you needed or did you just use a metal rod? Is the axle spinning as well or fixed somehow? Sorry for questions...appreciate all the help! How is it to move with wheels just on one side? Would you do anything different?


----------



## john218 (Jan 14, 2012)

Tkhunter45 said:


> Awesome!! So did you find an axle the length you needed or did you just use a metal rod? Is the axle spinning as well or fixed somehow? Sorry for questions...appreciate all the help! How is it to move with wheels just on one side? Would you do anything different?


I used tires from Harbor Freight and used a bolt, washers and nut for axles on each side. 

Not to bad to move on concrete, I attached a handle on the left side of the frame (opposite of the wheels) to lift and move the target = it is very heavy packed with towels, rags, clothes, etc. If I would were to use this outdoors I would have to go with different wheels - large diameter, maybe solid tires.

I borrowed the design (shamelessly :tongue from a post here on archerytalk.


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

ok cool...shows how much i know! didn't know you could just use a bolt like that. I really like this design...just debating on using large casters on each corner instead of fixed wheels.


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

john218 said:


> I used tires from Harbor Freight and used a bolt, washers and nut for axles on each side.
> 
> Not to bad to move on concrete, I attached a handle on the left side of the frame (opposite of the wheels) to lift and move the target = it is very heavy packed with towels, rags, clothes, etc. If I would were to use this outdoors I would have to go with different wheels - large diameter, maybe solid tires.
> 
> I borrowed the design (shamelessly :tongue from a post here on archerytalk.


If you bolt a handle to the same side as the wheels you can tilt it and move it like one of those delivery trolleys. The mechanics wold work or better I think.


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

I think i see it this way as well. the issue i see is if you do it this way you are actually holding most of the weight, but maybe it's easier to hold up high and not down low.


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

ttt


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

A few pictures of mine. I also use mine to attach my draw board to and remove it when not in use.


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

For the axle I used a piece of 1/2" steel rod with a piece of 1/2" copper slipped over it to fit the bearing on the wheels. I used a 5/8" washer front and back of the wheel and large cotter pin to retain.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

Tkhunter45 said:


> I am wanting to build a target and have most of the materials including the skins from third hand. I want to move it around so looking to put wheels on it. Looked through all the threads and tried finding any pics but just not a lot with wheels. I would like to get the target up closer to shoulder height as well. Can any of you guys that have built the target with wheels post some pics? Thanks guys!


here's one I built: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=994395


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

sgrappone said:


> A few pictures of mine. I also use mine to attach my draw board to and remove it when not in use.


Exactly what I wanted to see... Thanks for detailed pics!


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> here's one I built: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=994395


Another awesome target! How do the casters work on terrain?


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

Tkhunter45 said:


> Another awesome target! How do the casters work on terrain?


They work great. Swivel on one end and fixed in the other and it steers easily.

Got the wheels at harbor freight.


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Grea thanks!


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

any more out there?


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

I'd just like to offer up that front tires from a riding mower would be the best best for moving these around the yard. And that is my plan along with building a full frame with hitch to tow behind my rider.


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

Love the target


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Awesome kaveman! Can you explain what you used on wheels and axles?


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

1/2 inch all thread for the axle and 4x4's with 6" lag bolts holding them strong. the wheels are wheel barrel tires and they are the no flat ones , solid rubber , they are much stronger. And just washers and nuts holding everything in place. the tires were the most important item and the come with good bearings also, anymore questions let me know!!!!


----------



## Marine96 (Jul 16, 2010)

I used a lawn and garden cart that was missing the sides to it. Local hardware store cut me a deal since it was missing some pieces. Bolted two 2x4 to cart base to set the target frame on. I then used a few small pieces of wood screwed to the 2x4s sticking up to hold the target in place. The cart has pneumatic tires so it rolls easy.

It's in storage under a mountain of lawn furniture for the winter or I'd take some pictures to post up.


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## Paul Lobo (Mar 13, 2009)

Harbor freight all kinds off wheels!!


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Almost too many! ive look at all the diff options...just wasn't sure how to put it all together. thanks to all that posted so far!


----------



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

Here's what I built. I did a write up of the process on another thread (http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3547417). Took me a couple of days with painting and everything. Sorry the image is sideways. I'm not sure why it's doing that.


----------



## tsapp51 (Dec 5, 2014)

I assume the target sides are Styrofoam? Are the arrows hard to pull out of the clothes? Thanks


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Fiferguy said:


> Here's what I built. I did a write up of the process on another thread (http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3547417). Took me a couple of days with painting and everything. Sorry the image is sideways. I'm not sure why it's doing that.


Looks awesome! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

tsapp51 said:


> I assume the target sides are Styrofoam? Are the arrows hard to pull out of the clothes? Thanks


Not styrofoam....they are skins made by Third Hand Archery!


----------



## tsapp51 (Dec 5, 2014)

Are the arrows hard to pull out of the clothes?
Saw where some were filling them with plastic boat covering. Didn't know which might be better.


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

tsapp51 said:


> Are the arrows hard to pull out of the clothes?
> Saw where some were filling them with plastic boat covering. Didn't know which might be better.


from what i understand its very easy to pull arrows. i have a few big green targets which are filled with recycled materials (clothes, rags, foam, plastic wrapping) and it's super easy to pull. Don't have any experience with boat covering.


----------



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

The clothes are super easy to pull from. I've shot everything from big 2712s, to crossbow bolts to micro-diameter shafts, and it stops everything and it's a 2 finger removal. I don't have many arrows in the target yet (only a couple thousand), but it's not showing any wear yet.

The face of the target is just the target face from Third Hand Archery stretched tight and stapled into place. Does great with nothing under it other than clothes. However, I will say that you can see what you put underneath it. Some people like to put a plain color layer of something under it--I've seen some with cardboard, landscape fabric, regular fabric, etc. This is JUST an aesthetic choice however--it doesn't change the performance one bit.


----------



## tsapp51 (Dec 5, 2014)

How deep is your target? 8", 10" 12"?


----------



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

tsapp51 said:


> How deep is your target? 8", 10" 12"?


Mine's built out of a 2x12, so nearly 12" deep. I wouldn't go any less than that, but I've seen some on here that were 15" or 18" deep. Less than that and the clothes wear out too quickly.


----------



## tsapp51 (Dec 5, 2014)

Great! Thanks


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

You guys did a great job building them with wheels.


----------



## S.Dobbs (Jun 27, 2008)

Good ideas!


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hoping to finish mine tomorrow...will post up pics when done. Thanks for all ideas.


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Alright so finally got target pretty much wrapped up last night! Only put one arrow in it but can already tell I'm going to love it! Thanks to Kaveman for idea and help. The one and only problem I had was drilling axle hole through 4x4's...having drill press would have made this much easier.


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Can someone explain why my pics always turn.... Drives me crazy


----------



## rduchateau2954 (Aug 21, 2013)

Mines on harbor freight casters. 

Sent from my AS985 using Tapatalk


----------



## Je942010 (Dec 29, 2015)

Just got done building mine today. Have a set of locking swivel casters on the front and 8 inch wheels on the back.


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Je942010 said:


> Just got done building mine today. Have a set of locking swivel casters on the front and 8 inch wheels on the back.


Looks really good!


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

I strapped my target to an old wheelchair. With them big rear wheels, it rolls easy.

Bobby


----------



## Tkhunter45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Tkhunter45 said:


> Alright so finally got target pretty much wrapped up last night! Only put one arrow in it but can already tell I'm going to love it! Thanks to Kaveman for idea and help. The one and only problem I had was drilling axle hole through 4x4's...having drill press would have made this much easier.
> View attachment 3910057
> View attachment 3910065
> View attachment 3910081


For those of you looking for ideas like I was here are my thoughts on target the way I built it...shooting the target is awesome first of all! Arrows are stopped easily and super simple to pull! The 36" x 36" box is very simple even for somebody like me who doesn't do this much. Now the way I decided to do wheels is a different story. The way I mounted the 4x4's I literally have to lay target on side to move it....that's all 100 + pounds of the target laying on arms. It rolls pretty easy in straight line but other than that it's a huge pain! Not sure yet how I'm going to fix it but will def end up doing something different.


----------



## aleaddict (Jul 24, 2015)

Started my first 3'x3' DIY Third Hand target this weekend. Followed the included instructions plus made a few of my own changes. All stained, sealed and read to wrap with THA skins tomorrow... more pics to follow.


[URL="https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipMYAfvSjof9uwNG04fLeDnwlFzG3-n15bIe2b27"]https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipMYAfvSjof9uwNG04fLeDnwlFzG3-n15bIe2b27


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

url for the last post isn't working. Please repost aleaddict.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

bltefft said:


> I strapped my target to an old wheelchair. With them big rear wheels, it rolls easy.
> 
> Bobby
> 
> View attachment 3998482


That's a great idea!
Aside from the bigger wheels, yours has another advantage: most guys run the axle across the thickness of the target rather than the width. 
Yours with the wider stance will be much more stable on rough or hilly ground. 

I may use a similar idea with mine if I ever decide to build a portable one, perhaps using big bike wheels (?)


----------

